# atv tach



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been having problems with my ATV idleing too high. The book for it gives the RMP range to set the idle. there is only one problem. I don't have a tach to measure the RMPs. So I am thinking about installing an aftermarket tach. Anyone done this? If so, what should I be looking for?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

You really shouldn't need a tachometer for your 4-wheeler. You can adjust the idle just by the way it sounds. If it seems like it is idling too high, just turn it down a bit. (The exact RPM shouldn't really matter that much) Also, keep in mind that your idle speed may be affected by the altitude. If your 4-wheeler's idle was set for a higher altitude and then you took it to another location that was several thousand feet lower, it will idle quite a bit higher and you will need to adjust it.
You could get a tach for it, but it really isn't necessary; that's probably why most models don't come with them already.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I know I don't _need_ one, but why not have one? 8)

Plus I heard it will give me like 5 extra HP and make it go alot faster! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Well... then by all means... :lol:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

This is what I decided to get. It is easy to install, just wrap around the spark plug wire and mount it somewhere.

http://www.moto-man.com/Trail-Tech-TTO- ... _8369.html


----------

